# We need a Murano Forum!



## Guest (Apr 22, 2003)

C'mon, Admins, how 'bout it?

This is some beautiful vehicle, even my wife really likes it.  

I think it deserves it's very own forum, we shouldn't have to post about it in the 'General' Forum. 

Anyone else feel this way, raise your hand.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I can agree to this. But I dont think anyone here actually has a Murano yet, but that doesnt mean they wont get one, and I bet there are people around who are looking for a forum about their Murano.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

A Murano forum would get NO traffic.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

We already have too many forums.... perhaps in the future when the car is more popular. Thx for the interest though.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
If there is an SUV section, like pathfinders and QX4's and the like, just throw in the murano and FX45 in that section.

Seth


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Hmm, I'll bring it up with the Admins. Can't promise anything though...


----------



## kotomile (Apr 17, 2003)

There's already a truck forum and a 350Z forum. Those two should cover any questions you have. Not trying to dis your idea, but it would get very very little traffic.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I would think it would not get a lot of traffic since they are so new.If you have any questions,I would think you could post them in the truck section since that is kinda what it is.Heck, I'd like to see a 210,510,610,710 forum for all the old RWD compacts but I realize it just ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2003)

Oh well, thanks for considering my request, guys.


----------

